# comparing 3 HHI Timeshares



## w.bob (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been reading up on the following 3 Hilton Island TS.
Brigantine Quarters
Port o Call A shipyard
Spinnaker @ Shipyard

They all sound fine after reading the reviews but I would still like to hear some pro's & cons of each resort from anyone who may have stayed at any of them. I will be looking to get a 2 bedroom unit. Location to the beach is not a big concern. Things like size, cleanliness, condition of units /furnishings are important. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 20, 2006)

Brigantine Quarters was recently remodeled.  It's not close to the beach, but units are relatively large and located at the end of a cul-de-sac.  There is a back way from the resort to walk or ride a bike to the beach area.  Many units overlook a nice lagoon.  It is quieter and more peaceful to me than Port-O-Call which is located in a busier area.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2006)

We liked Spinnaker and Port O'Call large units and within walking distance to the beach.  Brigantine is located in the back of Shipyard Plantation the area is very shaded because of the tall pine trees.


----------



## w.bob (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank youfor the response. How are the locations of the resorts  to restuarants & shopping?


----------



## BassAngler (Jul 21, 2006)

Any interest in Royal Dunes?


----------



## senorak (Jul 21, 2006)

All 3 resorts in the Shipyard plantation are relatively close to restaurants and shopping (especially in the "Coligny area").  We stayed at "Port O'Call" last year...and loved the unit, ammenities, and the location.  Easy walk to beach, easy bike ride to Coligny.  We had a 3BR unit (freestanding) at POC...so I can't comment on the 2BR...but our unit had tons of space.  Everyone had their own area to "spread out and relax" and we didn't feel crowded at all (6 of us).
We stayed at Royal Dunes this year...and while the units were large and well maintained, we didn't like the location as much.  Felt we were too "secluded" from the shopping, restaurants, etc.  

DEB


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2006)

Royal Dunes is located on Port Royal Plantation this is not a guarded gate t/s community.  This resort has two master bedrooms and one bedroom with twin beds.  Its has three bathrooms and a tv in each bedroom plus the living room.
The resort is located near Ocean Palams at Port Royal.  Walking distance to the beach is about 10 minutes.  Our choices of the three you selected are Spinnaker at Shipyard, Port O' Call and Royal Dunes.  I wish you would look at Marriott's Grande Ocean, Marriott's Barony Beach Club, and Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town. I also would would like to recommend two x's Marriott's Resort located on Sea Pine Island Swallotail and Spicebush.  The bike trails on Sea Pines are very nice, Harbour Town and the beach are things to be consider.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 22, 2006)

stayed at POC and also some others in SHipyard, Southwinds and Carolina Club...the Shipyard area is very centrally located to everything you need so you will love it. Have been by Brigatine and its  very nice and quiet...tucked away in SHipyard. We are going to Royal Dunes this fall and are looking forward to a change in locale... have golfed in POrt Royal and liked it alot !!  Royal Dunes looked fabulous from what we could see but never stayed there...yet!:whoopie:


----------



## w.bob (Jul 23, 2006)

From what I can tell from the info I read it sounds like all of the TS in shipyard are pretty nice. All of them are good size (2br) and the upkeep is good. Just trying to decide which one would be best for us. We are looking to go the end of May next year. Does anyone know of any sites with pics of these resorts. I would like to see the interiors. Thanks again.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2006)

Pics can be seen under TUGS Resort Database search Spinnaker and you will be able to finds pictures for the resorts you are interested in.

Enjoy your week on the island.


----------



## w.bob (Jul 24, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Pics can be seen under TUGS Resort Database search Spinnaker and you will be able to finds pictures for the resorts you are interested in.
> 
> Enjoy your week on the island.



Pedro, are you referring to the pics under the reviews for the particular resort? I did see those but I was hoping someone who may have stayed at one of them had their pics posted somewhere or knew of other places on the net that may have some. I did try going to the home sites for each resort but most pics are the same that I had already seen. I was hoping for something a little more extensive then The ones in the review section.  

I read a few reviews that rate the Port o Call 3 bedroom very high. How does the two bedrooms compare?


----------



## RumpleMom (Jul 25, 2006)

We just returned from a week in a 2 bedroom at Island Links in the Port Royal Plantation.  It's a beautiful, well maintained RCI points resort owned by Coral Resorts and managed by Reba Management.

My point is that Port o'Call in Shipyard Plantation has the same management.  

We walked around the Port o'Call pool area and grounds and would be happy to stay there some day.

The pictures on the RCI website don't show the best points of either resort.

(Ex. IL has a beautiful free form pool, zero entry, water area for kids, and a huge umbrella shading a whole section of the pool.  Now that should be pictured on the website.)


----------



## nerodog (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi, I  have stayed in the 3Br and  2 BR at Port O Call... liked them both .. granted the 3BR is a free standing cottage with lots of room, like a summer house away from home...loved it... there are 2 types of 2BR... one is a bit roomier with an extra small living room... again, spacious, nicely decorated, central location. Would stay again without reservation. Also liked Southwinds alot...nice condos... right on golf course...more standard setup with back to back bathrooms but again, comfy and nicely decorated. Stayed at a 3Br in Carolina Club, right next door to Southwind... roomy, 2 floors, not as nicely decorated ( in my opinion ) but comfortable... thought the outside windows needed a good washing !!  Overall, all good stays, no probs. love Shipyard because of the privacy, lots of lush greenery, golf ( 3 courses) and location !! you can't go wrong... hope this helps. feel free to contact me if further questions via private mail.


----------



## w.bob (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you for your replies. 

RumpleMom - You are right about the pictures not doing justice but it is not just the RCI site. I have been all over tne net looking at the resorts and have found the pics are usually redundant on a lot of sites. Usually they post one pic of a living room or the bedroom. That is why I asked if anyone here knew of any places to go to view pics. I was hoping to find someone who may have some from a visit and have posted them somewhere on the net. I get a general feeling for the resort from those pics but it so nice to look at private pics taken by someone who actually stayed somewhere and posted the pics that show all of the rooms and the other features of the place. I have taken a lot of pics while on vacation but I am like a lot of others who never post them. I am going to work on changing that.

Nerodog, thanks for the info you provided and I will keep you in mind about the invitation to email you if I need any further info.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.rebamanagement.com/view_resort.php?ID=06162005023840

Hi,
Check the above site out for some additional pictures.  (This is the management company for POC) We own
at Port O Call and love it!  I know I have some pictures somewhere
of the inside of our (2 bedroom) unit, but you will probably have come
and gone from vacation before I manage to find them...but if I do locate
them, I'll get them posted!
Deb


----------



## w.bob (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Deb. I did not previously see that site. There are a couple of different pics there that I did not see before. It looks like those pics may be of the 3bedroom unit. Is there much of a difference between 2 & 3 br units besides the 3 br being a stand alone unit? Thanks again.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 27, 2006)

Let me think...the cottages I've been in have a big screen TV and
fireplace, which the 2 bedrooms don't have.  Also, some of the cottages
have screened in porches.  (I think some of the 2 bedrooms do as well, but we just have a little open balcony).  The bedrooms are very similar -our unit has a king bed in 1 bedroom and twins in the other; we have  2 full baths & the master has a jacuzzi.  Both our bedrooms have TVs & there's a larger TV and DVD player in the living room.  The decor is about the same in the cottages as in the 2 bedrooms.
The cottages ARE quite a bit bigger...I would say about 1500 sq feet as compared to about 1000 or so for the 2 bedroom.  But we love ours.....it is fine for 2 or 4 people.  I think more than 4 would be too many....
I'll also try to find some pictures this weekend to post.  But I don't think
you can go wrong with any of the places you're considering, they are all
nice!
Deb


----------



## nerodog (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Bob, I have stayed in both the 2BR and the 3BR at Port O call... one difference is the 3 BR are all cottages grouped together like a little village... free standing and very nice. The 2BR are in the more high rise ( 3floors) buildings. There are two types of 2 Br.. one is the deluxe which is a bit larger with an extra little living room. You are nearer the pools and the tennis but the resort is small. You are about 10 min or so from the Shipyard beach.. very small parking lot but right next to the hotel and has restrooms etc.. bring your own chair !!! I liked both accommodations- nicely decorated and found the resort updated and accommodating to its guest. If you have further questions,please contact me. I would be happy to help with your decision !!


----------



## w.bob (Aug 1, 2006)

nerodog, thanks for the info. Is the only difference in the 2 br's the layout & unit size? When trading in how is it determined as to what type of 2 br unit you will be assigned?


----------



## nerodog (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, pretty  much the layout and size... when I got the deluxe 2BR and yes it had  two porches... ( I cant remember if one was screened or not... one was off the bedroom , the other off of the livingroom facing the woods and tennis courts... the resort pretty much determined my stay at the deluxe one... it might say it in RCI book for 2br privacy for # of people... we had no say in it, it was just the exchange made and that was that... however, you could call and request a larger 2Br and maybe you would get it...If you have a chance, go for the 3BR ... they are available and really nice and roomy... I also liked the privacy factor.... the whole resort is nicely furnished- just the outside could be repainted or so but the interiors are very very nice... also Southwinds is right up there and  our unit had a nice big porch overlooking the golf course and lagoon area...right in the same vicinity around the golf , just opposite ends from POC.. POC is closer to the beach.


----------

